
Sergei Skripal believed to have been poisoned with nerve agent - nns
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/mar/07/russian-spy-police-appeal-for-witnesses-as-cobra-meeting-takes-place
======
cmurf
This story should not be so obscure. British PM today: if there is no credible
response, we will concludes this was a use of force by Russia on the territory
of the U.K.

That proposes the possibility Putin has lost control of chemical weapons, even
though what is most likely a deliberate attack against a perceived traitor.
These kinds of attacks will only get more brazen. Any politician aligned with
Russia is at increasing risk of being seen as a traitor if they become
critical of Putin. Why not kill some politician's daughter if they speak out
against Putin? The UK has let this slide too far, so has the EU, and certainly
the U.S. has said nothing about it.

Maybe we see Putin do Trump a favor with Manafort, should he end up
cooperating with Mueller? Trump gets what he wants twice: the Manafort problem
goes away, and by telling CIA to do nothing about it, damages the "deep state"
he distrusts. We end up with a tacit acceptance of political assassinations on
American soil. It is the czarification of western civilization.

I guess people need a taste of authoritarianism to understand the problem. In
the meantime they are all too pleased with their distractions.

